

HTTP Status Cats Apache (htaccess) config  - adeelarshad82
https://gist.github.com/1476499

======
dave1010uk
This uses the images from this Flickr photoset:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/girliemac/sets/7215762840946712...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/girliemac/sets/72157628409467125/)

I've tested this on my local machine but I wouldn't recommend using this in
production.

